# Wolfenstein Freezing



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

This is old news but I thought I would post it incase anyone is considering buying this game. It freezes and it freezes bad. It seems that if you make a point of collecting all the Tomes and Gold (and why not?) the game will freeze and you will not be able to complete the game. I like many others have started over 3 times in an effort to complete only to find the freeze again. I find it incomprehensible that a developer would have the audacity to launch a game in this state. To compound their near criminal activity no patch has been issued. The final tragedy is that this is Wolfenstein, the grand daddy of all shooters. When a title of this importance is treated with such irreverance it speaks volumes on how the industry is in the hands of people with no passion for gaming. So sad.


----------

